# Best engine oil for a 2001 Nissan altima with 130,000 miles?



## joejoenissan (Oct 19, 2010)

I have been using castrol gt ever since i remember i want to switch to something with better detergents and lubrication. So my choices are Pennzoil regular conventional ( from either jiffy lube or Pepboys), Kendall with liquid titanium conventional( from Firestone), Chevron supreme, Valvoline ( from sears). When i say from i mean i will get an oil change done by them. What would you reccomend?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Honestly, they are all good oils and I doubt you will see much benefit or change swapping to any of them. Oils have come a long way over the years and for most street driven vehicles, using the proper viscosity and following the manufacturer's recommend maintenance schedule is the most important thing. Nissan used to have their own oil, made by Amoco. I believe they have discontinued it. The recommend Pennzoil for differential gear lube. Personally, I use Walmart's SynTech synthetic oil priced at $17.50 for a 5 quart jug. It's made by Royal Shell. That's for my Tacoma. The Hardbody I had before it I used whatever 5W30 conventional oil I could get for the cheapest price, as long as it was approved by the API. At 200,000 miles, it didn't smoke or knock and the top of the head is spotless.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

You won't see much difference with any of those oils.

I would just buy the cheapest house brand in the proper weight for your engine and make sure you change it every 5000 miles (or 3k if you really want to be careful).

That's the most important thing really.


----------

